# Hecht als Speisefisch?



## doktor73 (6. August 2008)

Hallo!

Eigentlich angele ich am liebsten Barsche - u. a. weil ich finde, dass Barschfilets supertoll schmecken!!!
Nun haben aber auch schon mehrfach Hechte angebissen, und ich habe sie anschl. immer filetiert und gebraten.

Doch: Der "hechttypische" Geschmack und Geruch hat weder mir noch meiner Familie gefallen, und dazu kamen unzählige Gräten!
Fand besonders unzählige "glasige" Gräten lästig, die in den oberen (dicksten) Abschnitten der Filets steckten und Y-förmig aussehen: Diese konnte ich bereits am Filet auf der dem Rücken zugewandten Seite tasten, aber nicht herausziehen, da sie unglaublich fest saßen...


Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, der Hecht sei ein sehr schmackhafter und grätenarmer Speisefisch.
Wie kann das sein?
Was ist EURE Meinung dazu?

Teilt Ihr meine Meinung zum Hecht als Speisefisch?
Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht, oder finden sich im Hechtfilet tatsächlich diese Y-förmigen Gräten?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Zanderlui (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

ich esse gerne hechte bis 70cm darüber muss man die dicken stücke zu lange braten und er wird dann trocken.
die gräten musst du rausziehen wenn du den fisch gebraten hast und dann servieren.sie gehen nach dem braten ganz einfach raus!!


----------



## doktor73 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

Nach dem Braten herausziehen?
Aber dann kann ich die Filets ja noch nicht einmal in Mehl wenden, weil ich dann später die Gräten nicht mehr sehen kann?
Wie brätst Du ihn denn - mit Haut?


----------



## *Dark Neptun* (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

Ich habe nur ein Rezept, mit welchem ich beim Hecht zufrieden bin und zwar ist das das Bosse-Hecht oder Bosses Hecht Rezept. Ein schwedisches Rezept. Der Hecht wird ausgenommen, gesalzen und gepfeffert in einen Bräter gelegt, mit Gemüse (Tomaten, Zwiebeln etc.), Gewürzketchup, süßem Senf und Sahne bestrichen und dann gebacken. Die Y-Gräten lassen sich nach dem Backen wunderbar entfernen und der Hecht schmeckt spezifisch und einfach nur lekker. Das Original-Rezept läßt sich ganz einfach ergooglen :vik:.


----------



## Zanderlui (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

brate ihn in mehl und mit haut die fühlst du dann wenn dui leicht rauf drückst!!!oder machst eiunen längsschnitt durchchs filetstück!!!


----------



## Checco (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

Beim Hecht kommt es wirklich drauf an wie der zubereitet wird, störend sind die Y-Gräten, da wurd ja schon gesagt wie man die gut raus bekommt.
Barsch ist schon sehr lecker, wenn nicht sogar der leckerste Süßwasserfisch in unseren Breiten.
Meine Meinung, sogar leckerer als Zander und den mag ich schon gerne.


----------



## heidelberger*** (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

.....also ..ich muss mich mal als Hobbykoch hier einschalten!
Hecht schmeckt nun mal nach ... Hecht!#6
Das iss wie beim Fleisch auch ... ich esse ja auch ein Rindersteak wegen des Geschmacks ... und soll nicht nach Schwein schmecken..oder?
Und das mit den Gräten?.... klar ..dafür isses ja ein Fisch ...aber man kann die Filets so schneiden das keine Gräten mehr drin sind.. hat man halt mehr Abfall.

Ich esse Hecht am liebsten direkt aus der Pfanne... mit Haut in viel Butter gebraten ...dazu neue Kartoffeln und eine Grilltomate:vik:#6


----------



## archi69 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

#6 @heidelberger

Wenn man dazu den Hecht in dünne Koteletts schneidet (also quer und max. 2 cm) und dann von beiden Seiten in Butter knackig goldbraun brät, wird das Fleisch nicht ansatzweise trocken!!!

Oooh...Hunger hat...

archi|wavey:


----------



## Zanderlui (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

@archi

darum esse ich die kleineren am liebsten da muss man denn keine streifen von schneiden:m


----------



## Pikepauly (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

@Archi 69

Womit würzt Du dann den Fisch?

Rezept scheint mir für mich interessant, da einfach und schnell.


----------



## jirgel (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

Grätenfreier Hecht guckst du http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VS_cHdKS-_A 

Schon ein paar mal gemacht und das beste die Filet sind Grätenfrein zu 99,99%


----------



## archi69 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

Pikepauly...Salz und Pfeffer plus zerdrückte Knofizehe und Rosmarin (wenig)... |bigeyes

Habe ich in Schweden aufgrund der einfachen Urlaubsumstände "erfunden". 
Klar kann man auch hochkant kochen und Handstände in der Küche machen, nur finde ich, damit entfernt man sich immer weiter weg vom puren Fischgeschmack. Und der Hecht hat ja nun mal einen sehr markanten, den man mag oder nicht.

Wichtig ist wie gesagt, dass die Teile möglichst dünn geschnitten werden, also: Scharfes Messer! 
Und das relativ kurze Braten garantiert den Geschmack und ein saftiges Fleisch!

Gruß
archi


----------



## ernie1973 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

...also, der spezifische Hecht - geschmack und -geruch ist nicht mein Ding!

Ist wie bei anderen Dingen auch - Geschmäcker sind verschieden!

Meine künftigen "Beifang-Hechte" werden bestimmt komplett aus meinen Händen gleiten, um den Bestand zu sichern und / oder andere glücklich zu machen!

Ich bleibe lieber bei Wels, Zandern, Aal und Forelle, um nur einige meiner Süßwasser Favourites zu nennen!

Ernie


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Grätenfreier Hecht guckst du http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VS_cHdKS-_A
> 
> Schon ein paar mal gemacht und das beste die Filet sind Grätenfrein zu 99,99%



Genau so mache ich es auch!

Und in die "Rille" lege ich dann geräucherten Schinken, der
viel Saft in den Fisch ab gibt und den sehr starken 
Eigengeschmack schwächt (nicht neutralisiert)

Dazu grob gemahlenen Pfeffer und am damit auf den Grill
oder in die Pfanne. Sehr lecker! #6


----------



## archi69 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

Hmmm...geräucherter Schinken oder Speck ist IMHO geschmackstechnisch gegenüber Fisch zu dominant....|bigeyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

Findest Du? Ich finde dieses salzig rauchige Aroma eigentlich sehr gut als Kontrast zu dem sehr dominanten Hecht. Aber nirgendwo ist das Wort "Geschmacksache" angebrachter als beim Kochen :q


----------



## jimmie8882 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

Das Video ist super! 
Die hier angewandte Technik nennt man (glaube ich) V-Schnitt. 
Bei den meisten kleinen Fischen gibts keine Y-Gräten, so kann man die fiesen Dinger rpima mit einer Spitz-Zange nach dem filetieren entfernen. Bei Deinem Hecht allerdings, genau wie bei großen Karpfen, sind die Gräten fest mit dem Fleisch verbunden. Werden diese entfernt ruiniert man sich oft das schön geschnittene Filet. 
Was ich übrigens wunderbar finde sind Fischfrikadellen. Hier kannste das Filet auch ruhig zerrupfen, denn anschliessend wirds mit dem Pürierstab ordentlich zerkleinert. 
Salz, Pfeffer, nen Ei, Semmelbrösel, TL Oliveröl, TL Senf, fertig ist die Paste. Lohnt sich aber nur, wenn der Esox groß ist, oder Du zwei davon hast. 

bon appetit


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*



archi69 schrieb:


> Hmmm...geräucherter Schinken oder Speck ist IMHO geschmackstechnisch gegenüber Fisch zu dominant....|bigeyes



Zu Hecht passt es prima. Aber je mehr Leute Hecht nicht essen mögen, desto besser für die Hechte - weiter so!


----------



## doktor73 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

Hallo!



jirgel schrieb:


> Grätenfreier Hecht guckst du http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VS_cHdKS-_A
> 
> Schon ein paar mal gemacht und das beste die Filet sind Grätenfrein zu 99,99%


 
Super Video!
Was ich bloß nicht richtig erkennen kann:
Ist es bereits ein Filet ohne Haut?
Oder liegt es auf der Haut?

Anders gefragt: Sollte die Haut bei dieser Methode unbedingt dranbleiben, damit nicht alles auseinander fällt?

Ach so, hier noch ein Video, wo Filets etwas anders hergestellt werden:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=H3-GLr9bTXM&feature=related

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Gralf (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*



doktor73 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Anders gefragt: Sollte die Haut bei dieser Methode unbedingt dranbleiben, damit nicht alles auseinander fällt?
> 
> ...


 
Genau sowas habe ich mir auch überlegt. Man muss ja so schon sehr vorsichtig mit den Filets umgehen. Mit dem Schnitt drin zerfällt das doch beim garen?

Gruß


----------



## muddyliz (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

Probier' ihn mal geräuchert. Wenn du ihn am Stück räucherst bleibt er auch schön saftig weil die Haut den Saft drin hält.


----------



## juchte (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*

1 Hecht ca.1,5 kg oder größer,Salz,40g Speck,
50b Butter oder Margarine,1/8 l saure Sahne,
1,5 Teel. Stärkemehl,Zitronensaft

Den Hecht vorbereiten und filetieren,die Portionen auf beiden Seiten salzen und in eine Pfanne legen.Speckwürfel auslassen,auf kleiner Flamme mit Butterverrühren und über die Filletstücke gießen.In der heißen Röhre garen,dabei mehrfach mit dem Fett begießen.Gegen Ende der Bratzeit saure Sahne und Stärkemehl verrühren,den Bratansatz damit löschen und mit Zitronensaft und Salz abschmecken.
Dazu Kartoffen oder Baguette.
Bei ca. 150° 30 Min. je nach Größe
Wir filetieren den Hecht nicht sondern nehmen in als ganzes nur ohne Kopf natürlch.
Den Bauch füllen wir zusätzlich mit frischen Kräutern
Dill,Petersilie oder Sellerie je nach Geschmack und
Wunsch.
Viel Spass bein nachkochen und einen Guten Appetit
wünscht Juchte


----------



## glücks_angler (20. September 2021)

Hey Leute, der thread ist ja schon älter aber da gibt es eine Sache die hier ausgelassen wird die meiner Meinung nach der springende Punkt ist: Die Gewässerqualität! Diese hat einen sehr sehr großen Einfluss auf den Geschmack. bzgl. den Gräten gibt es doch die möglichkeit "5 grätenfreie filets" aus dem hecht zu schneiden einfach mal googlen.  In jedem Fall, wenn das Gewässer stimmt (kippt nicht im Hochsommer, keine motorisierte Schifffahrt, gutes Grundwasser, generell klares und neutral riechendes wasser) schmeckt Hecht wie irgendwas zwischen Hühnchen und Seelachs, also besonders gut


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. September 2021)

Gebratene Hecht -Filets, von max. 75 cm. großen Hechten  aus dem Gr. Plöner See,einfach nur lecker.
Ohne viel Gedöns,Salz,Pfeffer bisschen Zitronensaft,in Mehl wälzen und in ausgelassenem fettem Speck
knusprig braten.
Dazu ein selbst gemachter Kartoffelsalat..................


----------



## Naish82 (20. September 2021)

Absolut! Sowohl Gewässer als auch Rezept passen zu 100%.
Wenn kein Speck zur Hand einfach in Butter gebraten.

Selbst 85er schmecken mir noch ausgezeichnet. Mein küchenfenster endet bei 90cm.
75er muss man erstmal fangen im Plöner… =)


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. September 2021)

Und selbst ein +100 aus dem Großen Plöner war absolut lecker. Ist einfach ein wunderbares Gewässer, sauberes und reines Wasser.


----------



## rippi (20. September 2021)

Aus dem Plöner schmecken selbst die Maränen gut.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. September 2021)

Im rohen Zustand hat Hecht schon einen recht eigentümlichen Geruch. Nach der Zubereitung schmeckt das Fleisch allerdings sehr lecker und tatsächlich etwas wie Hühnchen. Wobei, das sagt man von Froschschenkeln und Hühnchen glaube ich auch? 

Mein Onkel _- ein Baron -_ hatte den großen Plöner See übrigens vor ein paar Jahren gepachtet.


----------



## jochen68 (20. September 2021)

... so ginge es auch:









						Pressemeldung
					






					www.angeln-im-sauerland.de


----------



## Matthias_R (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich mag Hechtfilet, in einer Mischung aus Weißwein und Brühe gedünstet.  Dazu eine Dillsahnesauce. Hecht hat festes weißes Fleisch. Die Haut kommt ab, ich meine, das "Hechteln" kommt aus der Haut, bzw den verbliebenen Schleimresten.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Dezember 2021)

Als Doktor solle man wiesen, wie man Gräten seziert.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (1. Dezember 2021)

Mir und meiner Familie hat Hecht bisher immer ganz gut geschmeckt.
Barsch und Zander sind leckerer aber Hecht ist nicht "unlecker" 

Ich habe isher folgendes probiert:
Hecht filetiert
entgrätet
in Nuggets geschnitten und durch Bierteig gezogen
ab in die Friteuse

Dazu Pommes mit Knoblauchsauce.
War sehr geil!

Hecht filetiert
entgrätet
in Mehl gewälzt und anschließend in der Pfanne gebraten.
War auch gut aber der typische Hechtgeschmack ist hier stärker vertreten gewesen.
Dieser Hechtgeschmack ist nicht doof, aber irgendwie....weiß auch nicht ob muffig das richtige Wort wäre.

Ab und zu nehmen wir mal einen mit.
Die meissten Pikes gehen aber wieder baden.


----------



## Blacky-5 (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich würd ja auch gerne mal Hecht essen. Aber jedes mal wenn ich einen gefangen hab, rutscht er mir aus den Händen und fällt ins Wasser
und wech is er. Schlimm.


----------



## Nuesse (1. Dezember 2021)

Blacky-5 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja auch gerne mal Hecht essen. Aber jedes mal wenn ich einen gefangen hab, rutscht er mir aus den Händen und fällt ins Wasser
> und wech is er. Schlimm.



Vielleicht hast du Rheuma oder eine Sehnenscheidenentündung ,lass das besser 
mal von einem Arzt abklären .


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Dezember 2021)

Grätengegnern empfiehlt sich auf Tintenfisch und Quallen oder Algen zu angeln. 

.....ist ja wie Hühnchen ohne Knochen fangen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (1. Dezember 2021)

Da es hier gerade so gut zum Thema passt: von der Bayerischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft gibt eine gut gemachte Broschüre. Darin wird Schritt-für-Schritt erklärt, wie Hechte richtig filetiert werden.
Link: https://www.lfl.bayern.de/publikationen/merkblaetter/040674/index.php


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Dezember 2021)

Sohn: Mir schmeck der Hecht nicht und Gräten hat er auch.
Vater: Iß, - und sei stad.
Sohn: Wenn er mir doch nicht schmeckt.
Vater: Hundsbub elendiger, mach den Schnabel auf und schieb das Ding hinein.
Sohn:  Aber Vater?
Vater: Hetst des Sauviech nicht gefangen. .. jetzt hast den Dreck drin im Schachterl, also iß und sei stad.
Sohn: ...... kaut auf Ihn wie auf Kaugummi und ihn würgelts schon..... "Pfui Deifl - i muss speiben".
Vater: Dan fangst dir aber eine und die Gräten beisst gefälligst auch zamm.

Wer keine Hechte mag, und auch nicht so einen Vater zuhause hat....warum ißt der dann Hechte?


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (1. Dezember 2021)

doktor73 schrieb:


> *AW: Hecht als Speisefisch?*
> 
> Hallo!
> 
> ...


Hecht schmeckt mir persönlich nicht, aber in dem alten Vid wird gezeigt wie man 5 Gräten freie Filets schneidet. Wer Bock auf Gräten freies Hecht Filet hat, kann es so probieren. 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. Dezember 2021)

Wie jetzt? Bankside, Naish, Rippi, Hecht... Plöner See. Ihr scheint ja bei mir aus der Nähe zu kommen. Warum waren wir noch nicht zusammen Angeln?


----------

